# Humminbird Fishfinder 525



## Since1887 (25. August 2005)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Echolot?

Fahren nächstes Jahr zum Sognefjord und dieses Echolot ist bei dem Boot welches zum Haus gehört dabei. Reicht das aus oder sollte ich lieber ein besseres leihen?

Viele Grüße
Since


----------



## platfisch7000 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Humminbird Fishfinder 525*

Hallo Since1887!
Das Echolot hatte ich auch mal,ich war damit nicht sehr zufrieden!
Aber wenn du es nur leihst ist das voll in Ordnung!
Es hat eine gute Auflösung (320 mal 320 Bildpunkte) und geht bis 250 Meter!
Das reicht doch locker,da würde ich kein extra Geld ausgeben!
Ich mochte es nicht ,weil ich die Bedienung zu umständlich fand!
Lowrance finde ich da persönlich besser!


----------



## Since1887 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Humminbird Fishfinder 525*

Ja wie gesagt könnte mir sonst auch noch eins leihen hier in Deutschland. Ist denn das Echolot gut Norgetauglich?



Viele Grüße
Since


----------



## platfisch7000 (29. August 2005)

*AW: Humminbird Fishfinder 525*

Ich würde kein's extra leihen!
Wie gesagt bis 250m ,tiefer angelt mann doch eh nicht ,oder???


----------

